# Leaves turning yellow



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
My plant leaves are sort of starting to yellow on the outer sides of the leaf on both sides. I have a "plant flourescent" bulb for lighting and i also use seachem flourish as the fertilizer. The plant has been doing ok for about 4 months now. But i just now noticed one of two of the leaves starting to yellow. There's even a new lead that's sprouting up towards the center that is starting to turn a sort of red color. 

here's a pic of the plant. 










Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well it's common for the leaves to die off slowly and be replaced with new ones. If you've had anything change (pH, nitrates, etc.) sometimes it can cause plants to die off. Other aquarium plants just don't live as well as they should and I have no idea why.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If new growth is showing, I wouldn't worry about the old leaves...............yet. Prune them off. Leaves die for many reasons.......
Lack of nutrient(s)
Age
Damaged
Water parameter change


----------

